# Blue LED Flashlight... FINALLY?!



## rsmentele (Jul 11, 2012)

I just attended a product expo at my current place of work, and one of the presenters was Pelican, the case manufacturer. I'm not sure if you guys are aware, but Pelican makes flashlights too! While I was browsing there demo pieces the sales rep demoed this light: Pelican Products 2370 LED Flashlight

It has two selectable intensities of white led light, as well as an integrated red and... BLUE LED!!!! I played with the light for quite a bit and it is very rugged, has an integrated belt clip and it quite a nice size as well.... 

I haven't seen anything else like it, but if someone else has... please do tell!


----------



## macwhiz (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm curious as to the use of a blue light? But pelicans flashlights are extremely rugged....one of our spot ops dropped one from the catwalks (wasn't belt tied, we typically tie all lights or accessories to a belt loop with 2 or 3 feet of rope so if you drop it it doesn't fall to the floor 80 feet below)


----------



## Edrick (Jul 11, 2012)

Is it for sale yet?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 11, 2012)

I bought a blue LED drop in for a minimag years ago from Nite Ize, a product which is now discontinued. I even sent one to derekleffew.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 11, 2012)

And (shocking shock) I still have it!:

http://www.derekleffew.com/_/rsrc/1268960354833/MiniMags-large.jpg?height=315&width=420
(Far left.)
I only use it for Show Calls when I'm a deckhand, which isn't too often. Still on the same set of batteries. My regular EDC is a white LED with 3/4 CTO color correction (Far right).

Having bright/dim/red/blu all in one fixture sounds great, but four Mini-Mags would have to break first. Also--Yikes!:shock: I see the Pelican 2370 at online vendors for $54-73!


----------



## Footer (Jul 11, 2012)

I actually used to use pelican flashlights before I switched to my Streamlight. 

I had a huge pelican diving light that took like 8 C cells. The thing was freakishly bright. I also have a few other pelicans laying around... they are all pretty killer. Only issue with them is replacement bulbs are pretty expensive.


----------



## techieman33 (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been really happy with my Maglite xl200, by simply holding the button and rotating the light I can go from full bright to not much brighter than a little pen light or anywhere in between. And it's cheap enough that i'm not going to cry if I lose it.


----------



## rsmentele (Jul 13, 2012)

I was just surprised to a flashlight with an integrated blue LED. You don't see that often, in fact, when I told the rep how excited I was to see this he told me he had no idea why anyone would want a blue LED flashlight, I told him why, and tried to tell him to let the r&d dept know that they should make MORE! But we'll see how far that goes, I'm sure that developing products for backstage technicians is probably not very high on their 'to do' list.


----------



## macwhiz (Jul 13, 2012)

Ooh I see, never thought of that, but a blue light is nice, i taped a small piece of light blue gel over the side leds in my Princeton Tec Apex LED, which is amazingly bright if you need it to be and is very helpful.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 13, 2012)

Ive heard that blue is used by hunters tracking game. Apparently deer blood fluoresces under blue LED.


----------



## macwhiz (Jul 13, 2012)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Ive heard that blue is used by hunters tracking game. Apparently deer blood fluoresces under blue LED.



Actually, any blood will flouresce under UV, not blue light.


----------



## marmer (Jul 13, 2012)

I've always heard that most biological fluids will fluoresce. That's useful for finding the cat pee, barf, etc. Maybe there's enough UV in a blue LED to cause fluorescence without having a true UV light.


----------



## macwhiz (Jul 13, 2012)

Never thought of that, but seems completely possible.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 13, 2012)

marmer said:


> I've always heard that most biological fluids will fluoresce. That's useful for finding the cat pee, barf, etc. Maybe there's enough UV in a blue LED to cause fluorescence without having a true UV light.



Blue LED's do have some near UV output, next time you have an LED unit run the blue at full and see how certain colors react.


----------



## Riggermortis (Sep 21, 2012)

Coleman makes an LED flashlight that has a twist selector for Red, Blue, Green and White. White is, well...white. Blue _helps_ with tracking game and such, but yeah, if you REALLY want blood to light up, UV/Blacklight is the better choice, but then again you get no surrounding light around what you are trying to have light up, so I suppose it's a tradeoff? Anyways, green was supposed to be for "Map reading"...never heard that one before. Red was for signaling I believe...But yeah that flashlight performed very well for $20! I now have the newest Maglite LED that's out, bright enough to "star-point" with it! Definitely recommend it


----------



## JohnSB (Nov 30, 2012)

Streamlight makes a great one that you can clip to a belt, pocket or helmet, and it has a head that you can aim up and down. It has red, white, and blue LED lights, plus Infrared. Each has 4 levels of brightness. It was designed for the military and it's VERY reliable and the batteries last a loooong time. (Used one in Iraq) Not really cheap, but you're getting what you pay for. The Sidewinder Military Tactical LED Flashlight

Side note: If you get one of these and want to mess with someone, show off the red, white, and blue LED lights and then ask them if they want to see IR (InfraRed). See how long it takes them to catch on.


----------

